# Need your opinion on a prop (which is scarier)



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I am going to do a puppet fortune teller this year and I could use some advice before I start making skulls. I have a very cool dragon skull I was going to use for the fortune teller (I would have to make a foam cast), but in doing artist renditions, I think maybe a human skull would be scarier. I don't want it to be human (hence the spines), but maybe the dragon takes it a little too far. At the end of the fortune, the skull is going to jut forward out of the cloak hood and candy will come out of its mouth. That would be easier with the dragon skull (bigger jaw), but the human skull does have that "angle of death" look to it. What do you think?


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a better look at the dragon skull.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If it's gonna talk, use the human skull. If it's gonna just growl, go with the dragon.


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

If its going to be actually talking, i'd go with the human, but just making noises, the dragon type skull.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

It looks better with the human skull. I'm sure that dragon skull won't be wasted, you could easily find another use for it. Great project. Can't wait to see the video of your completed work.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I like the human skull.(I also like your sig)


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Yup, the human skull just looks all around better to me.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree on the human skull for what you are trying to do...maybe you can make the dragon skull as a type of "pet" to the fortune teller...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I preffer the dragon skull either way


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm gonna go with the human skull...I think it works well with the cloak, hood and overall look of the prop. Good luck and can't wait to see more!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

the human one for sure, the dragon one just looks weird


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm with everyone else on this... Use the human skull... Great lookin prop!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm all for weird, but the prop in general this time may look better with the human head.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Use the human skull to talk and have his pet dragon skeloton hand out the candy


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm all for weird, but the prop in general this time may look better with the human head.


haha yeah, by stupid i meant looks retarted

the human skull looks great though!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'd say go with the human skull, people's minds aren't so quick to dismiss something that looks more real. I probably wouldn't go to a dragon for my fortune, then again you never know.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Or maybe have the dragon be the fortune teller and the human skull be the pet!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey lilly thats a great idea...If not id go with the human skull myself.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*I think the human skull looks best because it fits better with the other skeletal parts.*


----------

